# New Member / Craftsman 536 909800 Trouble



## alwaysV5 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gentlemen, I recently purchased a used Craftsman model 536 909800 26" snow blower with a Tecumseh 8hp engine. When I first purchased it, the belts were shot so I ordered the correct belts from Sears, the auger always spun, but the drive system worked properly. After installing the new belts, the auger spins continuously and the machine moves forward at roughly 1/4 the speed it previously had. The tensioners do tighten the belts properly when the handle is squeezed. Any ideas? Also, when the choke is off, the engine absolutely screams at a very high RPM. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The first thing to fix is the engine RPMs. Make sure nothing is gummed up and maybe the high speed throttle stop needs backed out a bit. You shouldn't have to run with the choke on and that actually decreases performance. And if you allow the engine to run past 3600 RPM it will self destruct.

To fix the auger, you probably just have to loosen the adjustment for the belt slightly. Sounds like the belt is too tight.

The new slow drive speeds are puzzling. Did you try all the gears? What about reverse? Is reverse real slow now too?


----------



## alwaysV5 (Feb 15, 2014)

> The first thing to fix is the engine RPMs. Make sure nothing is gummed up and maybe the high speed throttle stop needs backed out a bit.


The carb has a large screw at the bottom of the bowl and one on the side, any advice on which one to mess with?



> To fix the auger, you probably just have to loosen the adjustment for the belt slightly. Sounds like the belt is too tight.


I didn't know that there was an adjustment for the belt. I could only see the pulley on the engine output shaft and the much larger pulley on the auger. Do you know where i can look on the machine for the adjustment?



> The new slow drive speeds are puzzling. Did you try all the gears? What about reverse? Is reverse real slow now too?


All gears are slow, albeit 4th is SLIGHTLY faster than 1st. It is equally slow in reverse. I did change the oil before this problem reared its ugly head, but used the correct viscosity. I figured that the tensioner was not tightening the belt enough, but I am unsure how the trans works on this model. Is there a gearbox or just a friction disk? There looks to be some sort of friction material that rides in the pulley, but releases when you engage the drive lever, should that friction piece stop the auger pulley?


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Is yours a 3 stage drift buster?
If so...for the rpm issue...check the governor, check the high idle adjustment screw which is at the top of the carb. 

For the drive moving slow...couple things I found wrong with mine before the 8hp tecumseh threw a rod...pull off the back covers and make sure the friction rubber wheel is moving on the disk and making good contact. Also make sure the "E" clips are on both sides of the mechanism that slides so it dont slide too far or that the disk doesnt move. To adjust the drive belt pull off the cover and where the clutch cable comes in there is a bracket that mounts to the block there is a small adjustment there but not much...i ordered the correct belts from sears...waste of money didnt work. turns out i used the belt that was suppose to be for the auger on the drive and went to a local hardware store and got a 37" and 38" belt and put the best fiitting one, which i forgot which one i used, on the auger because on the idler pulley mine has about 2" of adjustment. but its tough to get to...but its there and its not shown in the manual. Also in regards to the belts engage the clutch so that both the drive and auger should be engaged (both belts tight) and move all 5 belt guards as close as possible with out touching to the belts. this helps alot. there are 2 that you have to access from the bottom and two on the top by the idler cable and one on the left side you have to pull off a small cover to get to it but its hidden in there. 

let me know an email address for you i think i have some pictures. i know i have the manual and i know i have engine parts if you need them. 

I am in the process of putting the predator 212cc on mine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I looked at the parts diagram for yours and it looks like yours has an actual transmission instead of a friction disc. Maybe some adjustment is off or maybe the engine isn't turning as fast as you think. Do you have access to a tach to check the engine RPM?

Donyboy73 has some good videos on youtube of carb adjustments and belt adjustments.

Main Channel: donyboy73 - YouTube

Belt Adjustments: donyboy73 - YouTube


----------



## alwaysV5 (Feb 15, 2014)

> Is yours a 3 stage drift buster?


Yes it is. I will try all the adjustments you mentioned AWG1983 and get back to you.



> Do you have access to a tach to check the engine RPM?


Shryp, I don't have access to a tachometer but the engine absolutely screams, enough that if I allow it to run with the choke off it will turn the muffler cherry red! Thanks for all the info thus far guys, very helpful.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the red muffler indicates it is running lean.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

alwaysV5 said:


> After installing the new belts, the auger spins continuously and the machine moves forward at roughly 1/4 the speed it previously had. The tensioners do tighten the belts properly when the handle is squeezed. Any ideas? Also, when the choke is off, the engine absolutely screams at a very high RPM. Thanks for your responses.


 You're likely encountering one of 3 or 4 issues. Wrong length belt, wrong width of belt, improper routing of the belts or rusty pulleys grabbing the belts. On the screaming, sounds like the throttle or governor linkage is wrong or misadjusted.


----------



## alwaysV5 (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay, guys, I have been really busy with work and haven't had much time to wrench on the machine. Cleveland got pounded with snow last night so I was forced into action. I got the engine to run a little slower by adjusting the governor arm. And I think I know what is up with the self-propelled issue....forgot to mention that I loaded the machine into my pick-up truck with some ramps while it was running last week and some oil shot out of the breather and I think it may have gotten down onto the speed disc or drive disc, will keep y'all informed on what I find. 

I also received the manual from awg1983 and will try adjusting the tensioners and guides. I really like this machine and it appears to be well made, hopefully I can get her running right.


----------



## alwaysV5 (Feb 15, 2014)

Alright, fixed the belt issue. (adjusted the idler pulleys) Fixed the drive issue. (cleaned and dried the friction disc and drive disc) Only thing left is the carb. I got it to run slower under load, with the choke off, but it still screams at idle. I am at a loss...


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Look up on youtube how to adjust a tecumseh carb...there are several videos on how to adjust it. On the very top of the carb under the plate there is a high idle screw...hard to get too, there are 2 screw on the side of the carb i believe. I know for sure there is one..towards the bottom it adjusts the idle mixture/speed and then there is the one in the bottom of the bowl its for high speed mixture. Maybe try messing with these at say half idle so not to over rev the engine? Make sure to adjust them when the engine is warm and 1/4 turns at a time. Thats how I had the best luck and response. 
By the way since we have the same machine check out the video i posted in my repower thread under craftsman snow blowers with the new predator. works great so far. just need to modify the chute control.


----------

